# DPD Management Documentary Series



## Jonny (May 12, 2018)

Hi

I am interested in doing a documentary exploring recovery and management of DPD. I wanted to see if anyone would like to share their story with me on how they manage or have recovered from DPD in a skype interview? PM me if you are interested. If the documentary works out I would be hoping to release it as a podcast series.

In terms of my background I have experienced DPD since I was a young kid (along with anxiety, depression and ocd) and I manage my symptoms with CBT, Compassion Focused Therapy and Acceptance and Commitment Therapy. I still experience all these things but I find this combination helps so its very much a management approach for me.

Best wishes

Jonny


----------



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

Hey man, I'm interested. I'd say I'm almost recovered. Definitely a huge improvement.

Let me know. I do have tips for it.


----------



## Jonny (May 12, 2018)

Hey willbarwa, thanks for the response and your story sounds really interesting to explore. I'm new to this forum and can't see an obvious PM button (apologies if I am missing something), drop me an email at [email protected] and we can discuss


----------

